# How did they manage this?



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-21916129

Looks nasty, although from the pic I'd say the TT looks to held up quite well.

Wonder if the drivers last words before the accident were "watch this"


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

he must has been going pretty fast to do that !


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

:doublesho I bet that happened within the speed limits


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats lowerstoft for you home of the original G boy racer.
It used to be the mile on yarmouth sea front until they stuck camreas up.
Amazes me how they do it.


----------



## _Chris.T_ (Dec 28, 2012)

What a ****in ******, must have been hooning it to get stuck that high.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Car has already taken off well before the house I guess with no signs of tyre marks. Here's hoping the driver survives.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like he got air when he clipped the beemer


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Couldn't begin to imagine how the driver manged this, a quick drive along the road on Google street view goes some way to explaining this.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

S63 said:


> Couldn't begin to imagine how the driver manged this, a quick drive along the road on Google street view goes some way to explaining this.


yeah see what you mean , thats quite a straight


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

S63 said:


> Couldn't begin to imagine how the driver manged this, a quick drive along the road on Google street view goes some way to explaining this.


Yeah if you look on Google Streetview it all makes sense, looks like it was icier than he was expecting and the car didn't turn much if at all.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope the driver is okay, but they must have been going at a fair speed to get embedded that deep into the house. I feel for the owners, both cars and their house damaged.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That's crazy !

Just hope the driver of the Audi is O.K but I would think he may be in a spot of bother !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> That's crazy !
> 
> Just hope the driver of the Audi is O.K but I would think he may be in a spot of bother !


It could make for an interesting legal case. Unless the speedo froze on impact there maybe no way to prove the drivers speed. "I was doing 30mph and hit ice M'Lud". Let's pray he makes a recovery to face such an issue.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

That will be some insurance payout! The hedge and garden, the written off TT, the repairs to the BMW and the A4 not to mention the major work needed to the house. I hope the driver is ok but I bet the home owner is seriously P*$$ed!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

S63 said:


> It could make for an interesting legal case. Unless the speedo froze on impact there maybe no way to prove the drivers speed. "I was doing 30mph and hit ice M'Lud". Let's pray he makes a recovery to face such an issue.


I'm no expert but I think at 30 you would just about make it through the hedge and perhaps into the first car ! It would appear that once the hedge was flattened it acted as a ramp that launched him on his way ?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't say I would have too much sympathy for the TT driver if I were the owner of that house, quite obviously wasn't a normal everyday accident.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully the guy recovers but he must have been going a fair speed. 

Feel sorry for the guy with 2 wrecked cars and his house.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

He MUST have been carrying some speed as he went over the second car to embed it in the house like that.
Nice door canopy though.... Rather unique isnt it better than those upvc things you get.
If anyone wants to test some wax or poilish out im sure this guy wouldnt mind?.
Im sure it will buff out.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think he'll have been going as fast as some seem to think. There's not much between the curb and the wall to slow 1500kg of car down, so quite plausible to hit the curb at 30mph, lose 5mph in the process of jumping the curb, hedge and glancing over the cars and hit the wall at 25mph.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Couldn't begin to imagine how the driver manged this.


Probably because he was driving like a ****y arrogant twunt. Sorry, but people like that deserve all they get. Trouble is, they take out some poor innocent person when they do...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

neilos said:


> Probably because he was driving like a ****y arrogant twunt. Sorry, but people like that deserve all they get. Trouble is, they take out some poor innocent person when they do...


Another.
" i have polished it today its a formula one car now" club member.
Luckily he didnt take anyone else out in the process just bricks, motar, and metal.
Could have been worse though.
On the funny side it will be the first time the fire brigade have been asked to " remove the floor for patient extraction"


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh but it's 4wd...it sticks to anything...not!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Teddy said:


> Oh but it's 4wd...it sticks to anything...not!


Looks like it's sticking to the wall fine.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmm, could be a car with one of our lauch control maps on it....... he must have got the wrong idea of what it actually does though.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Hmmm, could be a car with one of our lauch control maps on it....... he must have got the wrong idea of what it actually does though.


It would appear he managed to confuse "launch" with "take off" !


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I was just reading this article on sky news and the number plate of the TT ends in OTT - over the top. Kind of ironic :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG. I've never seen anything like that! hope the driver makes a speedy recovery..


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nearly 2am i wonder if drink was involved ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Zetec-al said:


> OMG. I've never seen anything like that! hope the driver makes a speedy recovery..


Yeah, for him to go out and do it again, or not, if he's lucky....



GSD said:


> Nearly 2am i wonder if drink was involved ?


Or drugs...snort, snort.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Oh but it's 4wd...it sticks to anything...not!


Perhaps the driver thought that 4WD meant that he could take on anything?

I was on foot yesterday and a Land Rover Discovery turning into a side road. I thought "he looks like he's going a bit fast". His wheels turned but it went straight on. He had clipped the curb on the other side of the road.

Just cos he had 4WD dont mean he is invincible.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The hairdressing/gay/estate agent communities will be devastated at the loss of another TT.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The number plate is supposed to say 'RED TT'. Twaaat. He should have spent less money on a stupid number plate and more money on driving lessons. Or, you know, learning about the weather in first school.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

We can all jump to conclusions, but the fact is the driver is still in a critical condition in hospital.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont think theres much conlcusion about the speed he must have been doing and driving like a knob (perhaps on drink/drugs remains to be seen). Doesnt deserve much sympathy if you ask me, can you imagen if that had been a bedroom or someone there etc........... the luckiest thing about it is the *** didnt kill anyone.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> I was just reading this article on sky news and the number plate of the TT ends in OTT - over the top. Kind of ironic :lol:


And the number is 13..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-22654746

That's the young lad released from hospital.

Sounds like he is still far from ok but will recover.

Lucky boy.


----------

